# '10-'11 Early Season Tournaments



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

This is so early, but it's news...

*Gonzaga, Kansas St., Marquette, and Duke to Play in O’Reilly Auto Parts CBE Classic Next Season*


> The four regional host teams were announced for the 2010 O'Reilly Auto Parts CBE Classic on Thursday with Duke announced as a host along with Kansas State, Gonzaga and Marquette.
> 
> The Blue Devils will host the opening two rounds of the 12-team tournament the weekend of Nov. 14-17. The CBE Classic, now in its 10th season, will hold the championship rounds Nov. 22-23 at the Sprint Center in Kansas City.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> This is so early, but it's news...
> 
> *Gonzaga, Kansas St., Marquette, and Duke to Play in O’Reilly Auto Parts CBE Classic Next Season*


Nice field. Looking forward to the Zags winning it. :funny:

We might have our best OOC schedule ever coming up next year. Can't wait.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wow.. There is a Final 4 match up somewhere in there


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Nice field. Looking forward to the Zags winning it. :funny:
> 
> We might have our best OOC schedule ever coming up next year. Can't wait.


Who else is on the schedule? I have always thought Few has done a nice job scheduling OOC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> We might have our best OOC schedule ever coming up next year. Can't wait.


So I'm assuming that they're maybe hoping for a Gonzaga-Duke finals, meaning no Duke-Gonzaga rematch out west somewhere next year? No payback game for the MSG this year. I guess Kansas City is as close as Duke will be willing to go for Gonzaga.

Duke lost in the finals of this one to Marquette about 4 years ago. Think that was Scheyer/Henderson/Thomas/Zoubek's freshman year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Who else is on the schedule? I have always thought Few has done a nice job scheduling OOC.


Xavier, Illinois (in Seattle), @ Wake Forest, @ Washington St, Memphis, Arizona St (Wooden Classic).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> So I'm assuming that they're maybe hoping for a Gonzaga-Duke finals, meaning no Duke-Gonzaga rematch out west somewhere next year? No payback game for the MSG this year. I guess Kansas City is as close as Duke will be willing to go for Gonzaga.
> 
> Duke lost in the finals of this one to Marquette about 4 years ago. Think that was Scheyer/Henderson/Thomas/Zoubek's freshman year.


Yeah, the rumor is we play K-State to open up.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

in the opening round???? um. don't you think they'll want that as a final 4 game in the tournament.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> So I'm assuming that they're maybe hoping for a Gonzaga-Duke finals, meaning no Duke-Gonzaga rematch out west somewhere next year? No payback game for the MSG this year. I guess Kansas City is as close as Duke will be willing to go for Gonzaga.
> 
> Duke lost in the finals of this one to Marquette about 4 years ago. Think that was Scheyer/Henderson/Thomas/Zoubek's freshman year.


I think they played in the final 2 years ago and 3 years ago and split them. Dominic James put on a show in the one Marquette won if I recall correctly.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> in the opening round???? um. don't you think they'll want that as a final 4 game in the tournament.


I meant of the non scrubby teams that will last.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Considering that KState is a top 10 team this season and everyone besides Clemente is coming back next season they are probably hoping for KState/Duke finals


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Maryland, Illinois, Pitt, and Texas headline Coaches vs Cancer field*


> Maryland will host two home games from Nov. 8-12 as part of the 12-team format. The final two rounds will be played at Madison Square Garden in New York City on Nov. 18-19. Pittsburgh, Texas and Illinois also will host two games as part of the tournament and then will join Maryland in New York for the final rounds, regardless of the outcomes of the previous games.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Arizona and Kansas in Vegas next year over Thanksgiving. Part of a small tournament, but those are two two headline teams.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Maryland survives a close scare by College of Charleston and win by 1. PITT takes out Illinois-Chicago easily..as well as Illinois beating up on Toledo. 

Texas in control against LA Tech, up 28. 

PITT will face Maryland. and Illinois will face Texas (in a match up of 2 pre-season top 25 teams.)


----------

